

Man Billed $1,200 for Reading Email on a Plane - carlchenet
http://www.businessinsider.com/1200-for-reading-email-on-a-plane-2014-11

======
steego
This isn't greed. It's incompetence. It sounds like they they've outfitted
their planes with high-end internet connections that are typically reserved
for private jets.

Don't misunderstand me, this is different from the system you use on domestic
flights that use ground base stations. Singapore airlines fly everywhere and
that sort of ground base station system would never work for them, so getting
a connection over international waters isn't cheap.

This is like offering business class passengers a 1960 Petrus as the house red
wine.

